# Settling in Northern Italy



## fausto

Hello I am an Italian national who lived 40 years in various countries and just came back to settle here in piedmont, my own area. After a few months of forced inactivity due to the Covid Emergency I have launched an initiative aiming at promoting our area to expats willing to settle here. I am available if you have any question about it. My area is called Canavese, an area bordering Valle d'Aosta, with a very rich historical heritage, good food, excellent wines and a beautiful landscape ranging from sweet meadows to the Alps. 
I live in a tiny village of 2700 souls where there is a very interesting community willing to welcome expats looking for a peaceful style of living. I am available to answer all your questions and to promote visits, supply you details etc. I am not a professional broker, I am just a retiree who would like to help the community and create and international network of friends.


----------



## Dean Valsesia

Hi i am currently having my house near Borgossesia renovated by builders. There are a few simply jobs in addition to the work that are doing that I would love to offer to a local man who I know and due to covid restrictions has no work. 
Could you give me an idea of how much an hour or day is fair, its simple manual work and I would pay in cash if that helps. 

Thanks


----------



## Gallophile

fausto said:


> Hello I am an Italian national who lived 40 years in various countries and just came back to settle here in piedmont, my own area. After a few months of forced inactivity due to the Covid Emergency I have launched an initiative aiming at promoting our area to expats willing to settle here. I am available if you have any question about it. My area is called Canavese, an area bordering Valle d'Aosta, with a very rich historical heritage, good food, excellent wines and a beautiful landscape ranging from sweet meadows to the Alps.
> I live in a tiny village of 2700 souls where there is a very interesting community willing to welcome expats looking for a peaceful style of living. I am available to answer all your questions and to promote visits, supply you details etc. I am not a professional broker, I am just a retiree who would like to help the community and create and international network of friends.


Hi Fausto, I realise that you posted your message a year ago but I just wondered if you were still actively involved in the initiative to promote Canavese and the surrounding area? My husband and I interested in living in Italy (currently in UK) and have been looking at the Aosta region partly because of the language (I speak French and we have lived in France too for many years so am thinking that it would be simpler from an administration point of view whilst we improve our Italian. However, we are open to other options and Canavese as you mentioned in your post it looks lovely. I would be very interested in “picking your brains” at some point if you are still available?? Many thanks. 


fausto said:


> Hello I am an Italian national who lived 40 years in various countries and just came back to settle here in piedmont, my own area. After a few months of forced inactivity due to the Covid Emergency I have launched an initiative aiming at promoting our area to expats willing to settle here. I am available if you have any question about it. My area is called Canavese, an area bordering Valle d'Aosta, with a very rich historical heritage, good food, excellent wines and a beautiful landscape ranging from sweet meadows to the Alps.
> I live in a tiny village of 2700 souls where there is a very interesting community willing to welcome expats looking for a peaceful style of living. I am available to answer all your questions and to promote visits, supply you details etc. I am not a professional broker, I am just a retiree who would like to help the community and create and international network of friends.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Fausto has not logged in to the forum since a few days after making his original post. I suspect your chances of hearing from him are somewhere between 0 and null. You could try posting a personal message to him on the forum (using the "Conversations" option you'll find by clicking on your avatar in the upper right corner of the page and selecting Conversations from the drop down menu you'll get). 

However, I think it's perhaps time to close this thread.


----------

